# How do I get LA locals in HD on D*?



## tjguitar (Aug 23, 2006)

We recently upgraded to the H20 receiver on directv and the CSR told my dad that we would be getting more HD channels, but outisde of a couple sports broadcasts, its all the same channels that was on the older reciever.

What do we need to do to get the other locals in HD (such as KTLA, the CW affiliate) We currently only get KTTV,KNBC, KABC and KCBS...


The guide does show some "-DT" channels near the regular channels in the lineup but they are shaded and inaccessible...the four I mentioned that come in are in the 80s.


Thanks
TJ


edit: I am located in North Orange County.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You need an OTA antenna. The sat companies are only carrying HD feeds of the four "major" networks. You can get a lot more in HD, as well as SD Digital channels, with an OTA antenna. For FREE!

The HD Sat receivers have OTA Digital TV tuners.


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

Most of the stations broadcast from Mt. Wilson and are all UHF, so you can get a UHF-only antenna. Its all going to come down to distance, and the terrain between you and Mt. Wilson as UHF is line-of-sight. I use a simple Radio Shack roof antenna and get all LA stations, plus KOCE-DT. You might also get a couple of San Diego stations off the back of the antenna.

You can get assistance on aiming and antenna types at antennaweb.org


----------



## tjguitar (Aug 23, 2006)

antennaweb is only showing analog stations...but when I delete my address and just show the zip code, it shows them. 



> red - vhf	KNBC	4	NBC	LOS ANGELES CA 312°	28.3	4
> red - vhf	KCBS	2	CBS	LOS ANGELES	CA 312°	29.0	2
> red - vhf	KTLA	5	WB	LOS ANGELES	CA 312°	28.5	5
> blue - uhf	KWHY	22	IND	LOS ANGELES	CA 312°	28.5	22
> ...


and with only the zip code, no address:



> *	yellow - uhf	KCBS-DT	2.1	CBS	LOS ANGELES	CA 313°	28.2	60
> green - vhf	KCBS	2	CBS	LOS ANGELES	CA 313°	28.2	2
> red - vhf	KCAL	9	IND	LOS ANGELES CA 313°	27.8	9
> red - vhf	KTTV	11	FOX	LOS ANGELES CA 313°	27.5	11
> ...


----------

